# Too lazy to do anything.



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Every now and then, we have our lazy days. Some feel lazy because of their condition.

Today i am terribly lazy.. I've been like this since yesterday. I can't afford to be lazy as i have a lot to do in the next several weeks.

Has anyone experienced some sort of chronic laziness? And does anyone know of any remedies.

Thanks xx 
Hazel


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

lol...right there with you. 
wish i had a remedy for you but i'm feelin the same way.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I know I had my days before this crap set in...

But yes its much worse for me now!

I keep fighting it though, and when I have those days I go for a long walk ( 4-5 miles) in the park near by and usualy feel so much beter afterwards.

I make a list every weekend of things I need to do and try my best to get to most of them...

We have to set goals for ourselves! Most of all I don't want to loose my drive!!

I guess every now and then its good to be lazy and do nothing but I never have been able to do that.

Scott


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm too lazy to post anymore! 
*goes back to sleep*


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Just had to add a bit...

It is an everday thing for me.... Always feeling worn out!

I know I had to push myself before this DP set it... But before It just happened on its own... I was motivated without giving it any thought !

Now its a full time job... It usualy takes me a couple of hours after waking up on the weekends to finally get going...

I dont want to get to the point where I give into this DP, so I will keep pushing and pushing each and every day.

I miss feeling rested!!

But I know it will get better with time!


----------

